# Files not showing up but really exist



## Klash (Aug 20, 2006)

Ok so heres the problem, 

I woke up this morning and decided to go mix some music(im a DJ parttime).. i go in to my music folder through my documents.. only to find it doesnt even exist.. yet I can click shortcut to my music(in the start menu) and its tehre.. but my subfolders arnt.. Now heres where it gets me super confused... I go into my DJ program PCDJ and click on my techno subfolder.. it can still access all of the songs so they HAVE to be on my computer somewhere.. yet I can run a search for them and they dont show up.. nor do they exist in the folder where they were saved.. Also I have a shortcut to one of my subfolders in my documents thats on my desktop.. i can click the desktop shortcut.. it'll take me to the folder.. yet if I click back on the folder it takes me back to My documents and NO trace of the subfolder at all.. This has been bothering me all day, I'm a pretty advanced computer user and I have never heard of anything like this in my life.. any ideas of what caused it? or how to fix it.. If not I just lost a whole lot of my mixes and pictures and other stuff i'd like to keep! :4-dontkno


----------



## TechHelp24 (Dec 1, 2006)

You can try to do this.

Go to tools > Folder Options > View > than make the following settings

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::;


----------



## Klash (Aug 20, 2006)

nope.. tried that.. folders arnt hidden.. they "dont exist" according to windows.. like I can even search for the file.. but it wont find em.. yet i can access them through shortcuts and through the run command if i know their exact location.. this is weird as heck.. I also cant save files.. i tried to save some screenshots for you guys to see.. but i refreshed the folder and they dissapeared


----------



## Klash (Aug 20, 2006)

and


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

If you make a right click on one of the files from the second picture, then click properties, you will see the complete adress for that file.

Is that adress 
c:\documents and settings\Klash\my documents\the_file_in_question ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Before the Windows experts come along with a fix, backup any files you can find. Don't create any more folders yet and try to avoid writing to the hard drive in case you overwrite the 'missing' folder locations.


----------



## Klash (Aug 20, 2006)

yes taht is the address for the file in question


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Like koala said, backup all your datas.

Can you access those files if you move the disk to another computer ?

You could also try this, but it may alter your data in case the problem comes from a hardware failure : Start => run => cmd => chkdsk c: /F /R. It will ask you to unmount the drive, answer "n" (no), then it will ask if you want to schedule a checkdisk at windows start, answer "y". Reboot and report if it found errors.


----------



## Lydokane (May 24, 2005)

If you try to slave the drive to another system you will first have to set your file permissions so that the other system will be able to enter your Documents And Settings folder.

Lydokane


----------

